# Phragmipedium Tara Lang



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 23, 2018)

This is a remake of this cross this time using my 4n Grande












(Thanks Russell for the pictures)


----------



## paphman (Mar 23, 2018)

That is very nice!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes very nice


----------



## abax (Mar 24, 2018)

Lovely Phrag. The subtle color is stunning.


----------



## troy (Mar 25, 2018)

Look at the color on that, wow!!!! Perfect!!!


----------



## blondie (Mar 25, 2018)

Very nice very graceful flower love the rhubarb and custard colouring


----------



## John M (Mar 25, 2018)

A really sturdy, handsome flower!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2018)

Good to see you this weekend. Thanks for everything. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Good to see you this weekend. Thanks for everything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Yay besseae hybrids! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2018)

very nice result


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Good to see you this weekend. Thanks for everything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Always nice to see you too my friend!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## Dandrobium (Mar 28, 2018)

Alot of substance to that flower! A very nice result!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 24, 2018)

With a third flower open!




Photo Russell Stoddart


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2018)

beautiful display and photograph


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2018)

OM..., I like a lot!!!! Jean


----------



## Gilda (Apr 26, 2018)

Stunning ! 3 wow


----------



## Erythrone (May 1, 2018)

Wow!!! I am in love!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2018)

That is just gorgeous!


----------

